# Lightroom 4 known issues



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2012)

Tom Hogarty’s just posted about the major bugs they’re tracking with LR4 right now, and I've added a few more to my list.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, Victoria, Tim's "Hot Issues" blog is the kind of list that I was hoping to see.


----------



## gazsus (Mar 22, 2012)

One problem I'm having is on neither of those lists. Every time I export files to a folder on my hard drive the export goes ahead but I always get a warning saying unable to export.
I captured an example


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 22, 2012)

gazsus,

Make sure you've got something valid chosen in the "After Export:" dropdown in the Post Processing section of the export dialog. Choose "Do nothing" if you don't have any special needs. Blank leads to the error you're reporting.

Beat


----------



## gazsus (Mar 23, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> gazsus,
> 
> Make sure you've got something valid chosen in the "After Export:" dropdown in the Post Processing section of the export dialog. Choose "Do nothing" if you don't have any special needs. Blank leads to the error you're reporting.
> 
> Beat


Aha problem solved, my fault, thank you very much.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 23, 2012)

No, wasn't your fault....I think there's a minor bug in that LR4 seems to default to a blank "After Export" action on first implementation in many cases. Happened to me also in the LR4beta. 

Easily fixed, and shouldn't happen again once you've set a valid action.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks like a 'bug fix' will be out shortly.

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo..._from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week


----------



## mhilbush (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to say, I'm pretty impressed a bug fix release is coming out so soon.  Having recently come over to Lr from another raw editor, where bug fixes were rare, this is welcome news.

Mark


----------



## donoreo (Mar 29, 2012)

This is good news.  I was getting annoyed earlier tonight at the lag.


----------



## Sjames (May 15, 2012)

I don't see audio problems on the known issues list.  But a number of us are having problems. I am having an audio problem on a new install of Lightroom 4 with Production Premium CS6 on Windows 7 64 bit. Audio plays everywhere but Lightroom. Interestingly, after I installed Quicktime, I was able to get one video to play with the audio in Lightroom (an mp4 file), and it showed a brief "Audio Loading" message with a % notice before the audio was available. That file continued to play with audio when I returned to it in the catalog. But no other video file would play with audio and I never saw the "Audio Loading" message appear again. It does make Lightroom much less effective since I do many interviews and trimming would be very welcome based on the audio in the files. 

It appears my install of Lightroom will load audio for only one file each time it opens. 

Lightroom does not close cleanly. When I exit the program, it leaves a running instance of lightroom in the task manager process list and leaves 
dynamiclinkmanager.exe 
dynamiclinkmediaserver.exe 
Adobe QT32 Server.exe. 
also running. 

If I stop all those processes, I can open lightroom again and load audio for one file. The previously loaded files will still play, so it is like it is conforming the audio but gets stuck after the first file is completed.

I know the same issue occurs in Premiere until the audio has been conformed in the system. Does Lightroom 4 also conform the audio like Premiere? Is that what the audio loading message meant?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2012)

Hi sjames, welcome to the forum!

Is this 4.0 or the 4.1RC's?

Which camera has created the videos?  I believe there are some licensing issues with dolby surround sound which is preventing it being played for some files.

There's a technote here with some further known video issues and troubleshooting: http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/troubleshoot-video-issues-lightroom-4.html


----------

